# Solved: Connect a burner and restart the player



## pinkjoker (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, sorry if I dont describe my problem very well as this is my first post. I recently upgraded windows media player from WMP10 to WMP11, ever since I have not been able to burn cd's. I have searched the net for a resolution but to no avail. I understand that many have had this problem and resolved it by uninstalling WMP11 and going back to WMP10, I have tried this option but cannot find WMP11 in add/remove programs although I can still run the program and play music. Ive read about IMAPI but dont fully understand it and searched for it on my laptop but cannot find it anywhere. Can anybody please help, I am current using Vista basic home premium and my laptop is a COMPAQ CQ70. Hopefully a thankyou in advance is in order, so thanks!!!!!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Since you're using Vista you're stuck with WMP 11. The only way to go back to WMP 10 would be to go back to Windows XP. But WMP, either 10 or 11, doesn't burn CD's very well.

Try CDBurnerXP, a freeware CD/DVD burning program. Since if that will solve the problem.


----------



## pinkjoker (Aug 24, 2009)

Thankyou for you're reply but obviously I dont really want to go back to XP. Do you think there is anyway my burner will work with WMP11. I even tried downloading other media players and my burner still will not work, its like it has been disabled, it is a slimtype DVD A DS8A2L-A ATA device. When I have checked its status there is a yellow triangle with an exclamation point inside of it, as my icon shows!! It has not been disabled so I have no clue where to go from here. Maybe its worth me taking it to an expert but Im a bit worried because I've heard alot of rip off stories!!!! Arghhhh, this is doing my sweed in!!!! Any help/suggestions welcome!


----------



## pinkjoker (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for double post - I also tried CDBURNERXP and that didnt work either - "no compatible drives".


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here are a few things to try: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/314060


----------



## pinkjoker (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks, really thought I had it then but got to last the step and it said, if you cannot see lower filters then we can not assist you any further - lol. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## pinkjoker (Aug 24, 2009)

SUCCESS!!!!!! I turned off my laptop and when I turned it back on, driver is now visible and I have burnt cds successfully. Obviously the steps I took from following instructions from the address you gave me was enough, couldn't have needed te last step. Woohooooo!! Thankyou so much for your help. Its been driving me crazy!!!!  xx


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome. I'm glad you got things working again.


----------

